# iTunes deezer cd



## Jp2b (19 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens de télécharger deezer sur mon ipad, j ai deux petites questions:

1/ est il possible et comment de synchroniser les musiques de deezer avec iTunes et inversement

2/ comment faire pour copier les morceaux qui ont été mis en playlist sur deezer sur soit un cd soit un iPod shuffle.

Merci


----------

